# Hasbean Back to the Future blend



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just bought this from a place called Nest in Brighton. It comes with 3D glasses and is labelled bag 126/500. Roasted on 1st March.

It contains Indian Peaberry bold, Ethiopean Kerbal Konga and Burundi Ngozi Murama in equal amounts.

I drink espresso and long black and use a manual lever so I'll be reporting back on this after dialling in my grinder. Not sure whether to start it now or let it rest for a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

thats 6 days old. its more than good enough to go now. let us know how you get on


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't rest it any more! 6 days are old enough.

Interested to know what it's like? I loved the Has Bean hangover cure, and was seriously tempted to buy a bag of back to the future yesterday but I've had lots of blends recently and really fancied some single origins again so it wasn't to be.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Does anyone ever use the search function here to see if a thread already exists for their chosen subject? The same topic exists only a few lines down from this one.

All of these repetitive threads make it harder to search for information.

I've mentioned this before, but it's one of the main failings of this forum, and I think they should maybe have a "sticky" to say to search before posting a "new" topic.

Roddy


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

Roddy, I do agree with you, but when searching for "Back to the future" I got one post which was about swapping the flux capacitor for a Mazzer SJ. Searching without quotes gives results which contain one or more words in the phrase so it was a case of looking through the forum titles to see if any we're in the beans forum, but none were.

I'm using tapatalk on an iPhone could the search results I'm getting be incorrect perhaps? Maybe there are some settings I could play with. Can you post a link to the other thread talking about the Back to the Future blend?

Best,

Marc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Does that bag say £8 on it? Wowza!


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

It is in Coffee in 3D!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

yeah but its about £5 from hasbean direct lol.. even with post it'd be cheaper than buying it from this place!

im fortunate, a local coffee shop here, sells hasbean at website price (and without postage too) so its a cheap way to buy coffee in an emergency. They usually have pretty good roast dates too.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Maz100 said:


> when searching for "Back to the future" I got one post which was about swapping the flux capacitor for a Mazzer SJ.


Hah!

Sorry if I sounded like an angry knob.

Here's that other thread (which annoying doesn't have "BTTF" in it!)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9049-Coffee-in-3D


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

It's £8 on Hasbean's website too...maybe they're particularly good 3D glasses









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

@Roddy, not at all mate, you had me worried that I couldn't search the forums properly. I didn't see that thread, but if I had I'd have posted there...honest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maz100 (Jan 7, 2013)

So, tried these beans today. I dialled in with three shots and was happy with the last one to which I added some hot water but not so much that it would dilute the flavour. I pulled the shot through my La Pavoni with 14g in and 25g out, didn't time it but I'm not sure the doses and timings can be compared like for like between a manual lever and pump machines. This is fairly standard for my setup and it was a good shot.

The acidity of the Peabody was immediately obvious to me as I've played with that bean before both as espresso and in aeropress. On its own I have to admit it's not entirely to my tastes, still grappling with citrus flavours in my coffee but in this blend the acidity was lighter than as a SO and came across as slightly metallic - though not in a negative way. The citrus notes seemed most like grapefruit. However in addition there was a well balanced dark chocolate nicely rounded with cinnamon and there was a woody lingering finish with a hint of leather. It had a richer mouthfeel than I expected though the crema was fairly thin, but I always find this to be the case with lighter roasts in the LP.

My go to blend is Union's Bright Note - I can get pretty consistent and pleasing results with that. The BTTF is definitely more delicate and bearing in mind the smaller shot volumes of the LP I wouldn't imagine it could cut through milk all that much but maybe with a pump machine that would be different.

Might try drinking the next one whilst wearing the 3D glasses.


----------

